# Found the rat den on a tree in neighbor's yard, what to do?



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

A few months ago I had a lot of rats eating my tomatoes. I managed to kill 5 or 6 of them using rat traps. Then winter comes i have nothing to eat in the backyard so I have not seen/heard any rats for now. Then I found out that there are a lot of rats (roof rats) actually living up on a neighbor's tree. (Shown in the photo, circled). At night, when you wait at the corner of my yard, you can hear the rats busy running around and if you flash your torch at there once in a while you can see one of two of them getting in and out of that bush in the circle. So I believe it's a rat den. 

So my problem statement is: I found roof rats living on a neighbor's tree, and I want to kill them all.

I need you guys' input as to how to achieve it.

I am planning to place 20-30 rat traps around along the fence, on top of the sheds in day time. Then have my neighbors getting ready to use shovels for the escapees, and I'll use a long pole to poke at their den. Once disturbed, these suckers will run around, some of which will get killed in the snap traps or glue traps, other will be killed by my neighbors's shovel, if they have the gut to do it.

What do you think?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

here is what you need:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to get bite to me.
http://www.pestworld.org/pest-guide/rodents/roof-rats/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If those trees are common in your neighborhood rats which escape your posse will relocate. It'll be an ongoing problem.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Cats, and a bunch of them, they are natural killers, but you can kiss the birds and other small vermin good bye too. But remember they multiply quickly so you may need a plan to get rid of some cats.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you have a good plan....except I would not bother with a shovel....just put out the snap traps....you will eventually get them all....or most of them....and then get a cat for regular 'maintenance'. 

I am NOT a fan of poison...squirrels will eat it too....then other wildlife eats the dead rats and squirrels.....get the idea?

Put the traps next to fences. In fact...get a chunk of 6" plastic pipe...put the trap in there. Rats love walking through pipes...and the pipe will keep the trap away from kids.

You can also hang the trap on the side of the tree they are in. 

We had a nest under our house. Once I figured out their 'door', I put a snap trap there....we go 8 mice in one night....for clean up, I tossed our cat under the house for a few hours. She had fun. And cleaned up after herself.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

I have set up traps along the fence for a few months now. I got them initially but after a while they are getting smart and don't touch them. The pipe is a good idea.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

Startingover said:


> If those trees are common in your neighborhood rats which escape your posse will relocate. It'll be an ongoing problem.


There are a few of those trees in the neighborhood but they are further away. :laughing:. There is really no final cure for rats in the Bay Area. So warm and so many fruit trees everywhere. What I want to do is to keep them further away from my lot and to keep my tomatoes.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Angry rats are not to be messed with. They can jump a couple of feet in the air and chew through metal sewer pipes. Be cautious, they don't do well when cornered.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

mikegp said:


> Angry rats are not to be messed with. They can jump a couple of feet in the air and chew through metal sewer pipes. Be cautious, they don't do well when cornered.


 Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll try not to corner them then. But I will try to setup a tripod and record the video. Must be fun to watch those dozens of little bastards running around. Will share it here.:thumbup:


----------



## Focused2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sheet metal bands around culprit tree/palm will keep them from climbing palm tree. But as untrimmed as that palm is they may be able to just leap into it. Anyway you can trim? Good pellet gun with laser sight will take out a few..
-
Shoot well,Joe
-


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

Been raining in the past few days so I haven't started the War on Rats yet. 
Previously I was really not a supporter for the Afganistan War. But after this rat thing I realized that we need to cross the border to get the bad guys 'cause otherwise, they will cross the border and get you. Now I am becoming more aligned with our foreign policy.


----------



## JakeWhittaker (Feb 20, 2014)

htabbas said:


> Been raining in the past few days so I haven't started the War on Rats yet.
> Previously I was really not a supporter for the Afganistan War. But after this rat thing I realized that we need to cross the border to get the bad guys 'cause otherwise, they will cross the border and get you. Now I am becoming more aligned with our foreign policy.


I think you have a good plan! Let us know how it goes and if the traps work out for you.


----------

